# Front diff



## Bigsexy239 (Mar 22, 2021)

Hey guys got a 2021 brute 750. I got 30” silverbacks. Already did a clutch kit. I broke something in the front diff. 4x4 does not work unless I pull the diff lock in and then at that point only left front spins. I’ve checked the axle and it’s still good. Wondering if when i fix the front diff what place makes stronger parts? I’ve heard people using the ring and pinion out of the trex for a lower gear. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

30s+ are diff killers on Brutes. Usually the spider/planetary gears or pin or the more often the diff-loc pack cage bets bent. Yours sounds like the gears. The ring and pinion usually are not the problem.


----------



## Bigsexy239 (Mar 22, 2021)

NMKawierider said:


> 30s+ are diff killers on Brutes. Usually the spider/planetary gears or pin or the more often the diff-loc pack cage bets bent. Yours sounds like the gears. The ring and pinion usually are not the problem.


As far as the ring and pinion goes I only inquired about that because like a vehicle with bigger tires gears usually make it a bit easier on the drive train. Do you know of any better aftermarket parts? I do want to go to a 28” tires but the 30s I got for a damn good deal


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Bigsexy239 said:


> As far as the ring and pinion goes I only inquired about that because like a vehicle with bigger tires gears usually make it a bit easier on the drive train. Do you know of any better aftermarket parts? I do want to go to a 28” tires but the 30s I got for a _*damn good deal*_


Yeah but that good deal may have cost you 600 bucks in parts...maybe more. Hopefully not but it does need to come out and apart. Nope, no one make better parts for the Diffs on Brutes that I know of. One thing that helps is always back-off the diff-loc adjustment so no matter what situation it's in it is never locked enough not to slip the disks. This allows both sides to move a little more independently if needed and brake parts less. Makes the lock into a limited slip. Be surprised how much it saves them.


----------

